# It was so cold ...



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It was so cold in Chandler yesterday I had to break out the ice scrapper.







It was SOooo cold...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's just horrible. 

It only got down to 22 degrees up here last night. :watching:


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Daughter #1 called from Phoenix yesterday and asked what our temp was up here in Central NY. Well we at 70, and she was under 50. Had to laugh at that!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Do you remember the beginning of Jan. you and Paratrooper we complaining about your 60 & 70 degree weather while the rest of us were freezing and had sn*w. well today in Western North Carolina it is 73 clear and was a grat day to go riding had a wonderful time and will most likely do it again tomorrow. Payback!!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well today it got up to 83 degrees F. It's exactly sunset at 6:20 and still a nice 78 F. All the windows are now open both day and nights. Grass is green and flowers are blooming. The trees are budded up. People were water skiing on my lake last weekend. I love Springtime. Might go sight in my new Red Dot at the range this weekend. I got it close at the indoor range last month for CQB use, but I want it sighted in out to 100 yards. It's probably close now because of that quick and dirty CQB sight-in.

Warrior Poet quick zero for red dot sights:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Do you remember the beginning of Jan. you and Paratrooper we complaining about your 60 & 70 degree weather while the rest of us were freezing and had sn*w. well today in Western North Carolina it is 73 clear and was a grat day to go riding had a wonderful time and will most likely do it again tomorrow. Payback!!!


Ummm.......I don't recall complaining about the weather here. I was commenting on it, in what I thought was a positive manner.

Today, the sky was clear and bright blue, and not a single cloud in the sky. It was a bit breezy at times though. Supposedly, we might see some snow tomorrow morning, but I doubt that it will last if it does show up.

I plan on a good ride on Sat. or Sun. I got a Shingles shot on Tuesday, and it's been messing with me a bit. Making me feel a bit punkish. A little off my mark, so to speak. But, I am feeling better and that's what counts.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It was so cold...

...I saw a lawyer with his hands in his OWN pockets!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...All the windows are now open both day and nights. Grass is green and flowers are blooming. The trees are budded up...


A-a-a-a-Choo! :yawinkle:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

High 20's today. Sky is so blue and the sun is so bright. Good day to hit the range. Life can be so wonderful sometimes. Everybody enjoy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We've been having snow flurries all day. Nothing is sticking as of yet. Very cold out and breezy. 

Roads are still dry. I should go out and get a short ride in, just for the Hell of it. 

Naw.......think I'll take a nap instead. :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't care I'd still rather be in Arizona than anywhere else.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Should I say that I'm glad that you're in Arizona, too? :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yea, Steve I keep telling all the Yankees and halfbacks how great AZ. is, and how much they would love it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A-a-a-a-Choo! :yawinkle:


You're absolutely on the mark. The Weather Service put out a high tree and grass pollen alert this morning and I felt it. Still, I'll take it over snow any day. You just head to the beach condo and hope the sea breeze is blowing from the sea. Then kick back with a pina colada and watch all the people.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...You just head to the beach condo and hope the sea breeze is blowing from the sea...


...And also hope that it isn't a Category-5 hurricane. :yawinkle:

"...if a clod be washed away by the sea, [Florida] 
is the less, as well as if a promontory were, as 
well as any manor of thy friends or of thine 
own were...
And therefore never send to know for whom
the [hurricane blows]; It [blows] for thee."
-John Donne, _No Man is an Island_

"...A mighty wind is gonna blow,
And it's gonna blow you!"
-Christopher Guest and Eugene Levy, _A Mighty Wind_


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

*460 xvr*

This is what I did. Still getting the feel for the recoil. Trouble with crimping but working on it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice recoil control.
(I'd need _three_ hands, to shoot that thing.)
Did you hit anything? :yawinkle:

And where's the snow?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Argon18smith said:


> This is what I did. Still getting the feel for the recoil. Trouble with crimping but working on it.


Another shooter who shoots their large-caliber DA revolver in DA mode; kudos!

I am not alone, although I fear we are a dying breed...


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I am standing on the snow and there is still lots of it. The revolver is from the S&W Performance Centre so DA is nice. I can shoot it one handed but I prefer not to. The reloads are halfway between min and max recommendations. Shooting a 9mm after is like shooting a cap gun. It sure eats the powder when reloading, about 40 grains at a time. It hits everything you point the barrel at. lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I went and got another good ride in today. Sky was bright blue and clear as could be. Temp was about 44 or so when I took off. It was cold and brisk to be sure. Just the way I'd order it up if I could.

Been suspicious of Tony for some time now, trying his best to up me on the rides. Gotta stay ahead of him. 

I don't think I had a single bug hit my bike. Makes it so much easier when I wipe it down after each ride. A clean bike is a happy bike. Mine is almost always ecstatic. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you ain't got bugs on your teeth, you just ain't a real biker.

Me? I had a windscreen on mine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you ain't got bugs on your teeth, you just ain't a real biker.
> 
> Me? I had a windscreen on mine.


I was wrong. I found one bug.

And yes, my bike has a windshield as well. It goes up and down at the touch of a button. :lol:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

*White stuff*

This is for Steve and anyone else that misses the white stuff.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those "Do Not Shoot" targets should always be the first to be hit...several times.

Our Southern California range is in the mountains, so we got (and still get, even though I'm no longer there) several feet of snow during the late winter.
Nevertheless, we would drive in (if possible)...or trudge in, if that was the only way...in order to do our weekly practice.
You just haven't had any fun if you haven't trudged a mile through two feet of virgin snow carrying guns, ammunition and stuff, targets, and even target stands. And maybe lunch, too.

If our weekly practice included "no shoot" targets, which it frequently did, then when all of the practice was over, the "no shoot" targets would take an awful beating.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Last weekend I needed to buy a hoodie at the range it was so cold and I wasn't prepared. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 73. Light sweater in the morning but won't need it in the afternoon or even while I'm still at the range. 

It's been one of the best winters in Arizona this year. It even snowed at Rio Salado in Mesa. And snow was down to 3500 feet. Only an one hour drive from my house. As if I were to go to the snow.


----------

